# Hibernate-Konfiguration : Unverständliche Ausgabe beim Ausführen



## Saheeda (22. Apr 2015)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich gerade zum ersten Mal mit Hibernate, beim Starten bekomme ich diese Ausgabe:



> Apr 22, 2015 4:25:18 PM org.hibernate.cfg.Environment <clinit>
> INFO: HHH000206: hibernate.properties not found
> 
> Apr 22, 2015 4:25:18 PM org.hibernate.cfg.Environment buildBytecodeProvider
> ...



In der Ausgabe steht zwar "INFO", aber es wird als Fehler hinterlegt. 

Laut dem hier: INFO: HHH000041: Configured SessionFactory: null ist die factory nicht definiert.
Der Debugger sagt mir aber, dass sie es ist und ich kann die Datenbank sowohl auslesen, als auch in sie hinein schreiben.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was mir Eclipse sagen will. 
:bahnhof:


----------

